# Thumb Release Advice



## camofowl (Dec 15, 2021)

Morning folks,

Below I’ve attached a picture from my practice this morning that’s got me a little stumped. The group on the left was and is a pretty standard group for me and the one on the right is the one bothering me. 

On the left, each shot was done knowingly squeezing the trigger, one after another, same anchor position, relaxed bow shoulder, everything that marks good shooting form, minus that trigger squeeze. 

On the right, these were done same as above, except i tried getting of a true “surprise” shot each time by “pulling through” and really using my back muscles. 

I guess my question is, why should I or why do I need to break down what is already giving me better results? 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

for some people commanding the shot eventually leads to target panic, surprise shots help eliminate this. It's hard to really go back and forth so if you want to shoot tension style make a commitment to it and see if you improve your groups and if you are more consistent over time


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

How can you be surprised that something you intentionally caused to happen .. did exactly that?

Maybe, because after you commit to the shot, you are focused really hard on something else.

Check your messages


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The shot execution must be processed. This is a combination of solid form, set up and finally execution.
The shot ignition is a ever so momentary conscious thought, while the execution is subconscious. 
The sight picture must be stable so the mind can process execution. 
Most people will start aiming too soon in which this this results in the set up to execution is not handled properly.
There is sighting and then there is aiming. The conscious mind needs to focus on the set up before aiming. Aiming before set up can lead to extended shot timing. Extended shot timing leads poor end results. 
As set up is complete and the mind goes from sighting to aim, the focus needs to stay on the target. 
As the shot picture is processed it is either a “go” or “no go situation”. 
iIf the shot picture is a go, “the Internal motor” says proceed and the shot is executed.

But to each his own

.02


----------



## CharlieHarvey (Dec 13, 2008)

subconsciously said:


> The shot execution must be processed. This is a combination of solid form, set up and finally execution.
> The shot ignition is a ever so momentary conscious thought, while the execution is subconscious.
> The sight picture must be stable so the mind can process execution.
> Most people will start aiming too soon in which this this results in the set up to execution is not handled properly.
> ...


I like that breakdown.


----------

